# de race noire



## giuseppegg

Bonsoir, je me débrouille assez mal avec des nuances qui portent sur des questions idéologiques subtiles...
Dans le roman que je traduis je tombe sur une scène dans laquelle le héros, fugitif, innocent, poursuivi par la police pour un crime qu'il n'a pas
 commis, 

une "fausse blonde sèche etc." 
"s'est affichée à l'écran pour dire bonsoir à toute la France et enchaîner (...) : « Un crime crapuleux a été commis etc.La victime ... a été projetée du cinquième étage d’un immeuble par *deux individus de **race noire* qui ont aussitôt pris la fuite dans le métro. 
... Ce crime ravive la question de l’immigration en France et semble diviser la classe politique… »"

Voilà. L'équivalent italien de "race noire" serait, sonnerait très très offensant, surtout si l'on imagine l'expression sur les levres d'un journaliste. Et donc:
est-ce que l'auteur ici veut obtenir un effet (faire figurer l'émission comme raciste; faire figurer comme raciste la blonde qui parle?); ou bien est-il normal, je veux dire:
une expressione neutre... Qu'en pensez vous?
Je cherche partout, et je tombe sur des liens (articles de presse en ligne) peu fiables; articles qui relatent des faits divers, mais finalement il y en a très peu, et
le ton est un peu neutre, donc je n'arrive pas à mieux comprendre.
J'ai été un peu long, je vous prie de m'excuser. Mille merci ggg


----------



## kabukki

"individus de race noire" n'est pas offensant en Français, on pourrait aussi bien dire "deux individus Noirs" , "ayant une couleur de peau noire"
Spontanément je dirais "deux individus Noirs"


----------



## giuseppegg

ah, d'accord, merci donc, merci beaucoup. G (ps.: en italien l'équivalent sonne très bizarre, très).


----------



## Comtois

C'est très délicat.
A priori, _de race noire_ est une simple information objective, dont l'évocation se justifie ici par le fait qu'elle a un retentissement politique, dont il est naturel que la journaliste parle. On peut très bien en français dire de quelqu'un qu'il est de race noire sans que cela ait rien d'insultant, ni même de péjoratif : l'expression peut être tout à fait neutre.
La difficulté est qu'elle peut aussi ne pas l'être, ou n'être pas reçue comme telle : de nos jours, tout ce qui touche aux question de race est un sujet sensible, au moins quand il est abordé publiquement. Ici, il est clair que cette information pose un problème politique qui touche à l'origine ethnique de ces individus. Racisme, xénophobie ou nationalisme s'en mêlent, si bien qu'on est amené à prendre des précautions oratoires qui frisent parfois le ridicule pour en parler, sous peine de voir vous tomber dessus une police de la pensée toujours très réactive. La journaliste qui ne pensait pas à mal peut avoir des ennuis, alors que dans une conversation privée l'expression ne ferait que rarement problème.


----------



## giuseppegg

merci Comtois, j'allais ajouter quelque chose un peu dans ce sens-là, oui. L'italien fait obstacle à un bonne perception de ma part du ton de la phrase. Je ne vois pas bien l'effet que l'auteur veut obtenir ici, mais très probablement il faut songer à un langage stéréotypé, typique des infos. Merci encore Ggg


----------



## Marie3933

D'accord  avec kabukki. En français, cela n'a absolument rien d'offensant. D'ailleurs, moi, je suis de race blanche ! 
C'est  un tour neutre et objectif pour caractériser ou identifier une personne dont la peau  est noire/blanche.
On peut discuter de l'opportunité de mentionner ce trait au JT, mais pas de l'expression en soi.


----------



## giuseppegg

Oui, maintenant je vois bien le ton. Merci Marie. Un ami me dit qu'en anglais aussi l'expression equivalente a la même valeur (neutre); en italien c'est different. Toutefois, l'effet ici est particulier, parce que dans une autre scène, à la télé il y a un débat avec des journaliste et des hommes politiques de gauche et de droite etc., et les mots prennent un poids etc. (je ne veux pas vous ennuyer avec le contexte qui suit). Maintenant tout est clair, j'ai mieux chercher en ligne aussi, merci pour tes indications, g


----------



## Marie3933

giuseppegg said:


> Toutefois, l'effet ici est particulier...


Et si c'était « de race blanche » ? Ne confonds pas l'expression avec le fait de mentionner ce trait à la télé dans le récit d'un crime.


----------



## giuseppegg

je ne comprends pas,  [avant, je faisais allusion au problème de l'equivalence entre les langue, qui souvent est trompeur), G


----------



## Marie3933

Ne cherche pas d'effets dans l'expression "de race noire". C'est descriptif, neutre, normal.
Ce n'est pas comme en italien (ni comme en espagnol). C'est comme ça qu'on dit. On ne dit pas "deux individus noirs/blancs" mais "deux individus de race X". Dans cette affaire, tout ce qu'on a pu discerner de ces hommes qui ont pris la fuite, c'est la couleur de leur peau.


----------



## giuseppegg

Maintenant tout est très clair; je m'excuse si j'ai insisté; la difficulté venait pour moi justement du fait qu'en italien, comme tu le dis d'ailleurs, c'est précisement l'envers. Merci encore, je vais noter tout ça dans mon cerveau, g
ps.: je n'avais pas vu le tout dernier message


----------



## cpt frakas

Attention Giuseppegg,    Je ne partage pas du tout l'avis de ce qui a été dit ici : Le fait qu'il n'existe pas de race noire étant quasiment unanimement partagé par la communauté scientifique, il est très difficile de faire de cette expression un _descriptif neutre et normal_. Pour la même raison il est impossible de présenter cette expression comme _une simple information objective_ comme le pensent Marie et Comtois. 

   Si l'on souhaite un _descriptif neutre et normal_, on évoquera deux noirs, deux individus noirs ou deux individus à la peau noire (le plus neutre étant, à mon sens, le troisième).  Parler d'individus de race noire, sauf anglicisme, implique une adhésion aux idéologies racialistes voire racistes et à ce titre n'est vraiment pas neutre.


----------



## Comtois

Je suis très surpris d'apprendre que Marie3933 et moi-même adhérons « aux théories racialistes, voire racistes », puisque notre utilisation de l'expression _race noire_ *implique*, selon vous, une telle adhésion.
Il fut un temps où le monde scientifique partageait l'opinion, qu'il prétendait scientifiquement fondée, non seulement qu'il y avait des races, mais même qu'on pouvait les hiérarchiser. Fallait-il le croire, puisque la Science avait parlé ?
Pour connaître un peu la question, je pense qu'il ne le faut pas plus aujourd'hui qu'hier.
Quoi qu'il en soit, beaucoup de gens qui n'ont pas l'habitude de se référer à la science, mais plutôt aux usages langagiers couramment reçus, utilisent la notion de race sans aucune connotation raciste.

[…]


----------



## snarkhunter

Je pense pour ma part qu'on aura tout intérêt à éviter absolument d'utiliser un tel vocabulaire qui, non seulement n'est fondé sur aucune réalité scientifique, mais ne peut que rappeler les moments les moins glorieux de l'_espèce humaine_ (cette dernière expression étant _a priori_ la seule qui soit justifiée, d'un point de vue "scientifique").

Parler de "race", c'est déjà établir une distinction implicite : on sait déjà très bien où cela nous a menés dans le passé...


----------



## LV4-26

Bonjour giusepoegg. Bonjour à tous.

Je pense qu'il pourrait être utile et intéressant de savoir à quelle époque se situe l'action de ce roman. 
J'ai l'impression -- mais je peux me tromper -- que les journalistes n'emploient plus guère ce genre d'expression de nos jours.

La seule question qui ait une quelconque utilité pour sa traduction est de savoir si, oui ou non, on imagine la présentatrice du 20 heures de France 2, par exemple, utiliser cette formule. Personnellement, je n'en suis pas sûr du tout.


----------



## Nicomon

Et si l'auteur avait écrit « _deux *hommes* de race noire _», est-ce que ça vous choquerait aussi ?

Perso, dans ce contexte, je trouve que c'est *individus* qui n'est pas neutre. 
_Deux individus de race blanche _me semblerait plus péjoratif que _deux hommes de race noire. 

_Je pense comme kabukki, Marie3933 et Comtois que _race noire_ est plutôt neutre. Sinon, il faudrait aussi éviter de dire_ race blanche/race aryenne, _etc. 
Mais ce n'est pas en éliminant le mot qu'on éliminera la discrimination. J'écris discrimination, tout court, parce qu'évidemment si le mot _race_ est tabou, je suppose qu'en principe on ne devrait pas dire non plus _racial(e)/racisme/raciste_, qui en sont dérivés. 

Par ailleurs, on peut ne pas aimer le mot _race _au point de vouloir le rayer du vocabulaire_, _le fait demeure que c'est ce que l'auteur a écrit. 
Faut-il d'abord réécrire le français pour ensuite le traduire? Je ne crois pas. 

Si une traduction littérale de _race noire _en italien est vraiment trop « crue » (je ne trouve pas le bon mot) alors mettez l'équivalent italien d'_individus de couleur/à la peau noire_... mais est-ce vraiment plus neutre?


----------



## matoupaschat

Tout à fait d'accord avec Kabukki, Comtois, Marie3933 et surtout Nicomon, pour sa remarque sur "individus". 
Tout à fait d'accord aussi avec la définition du TLFi de "race" au sens anthropologique :
*A. −**ANTHROPOLOGIE
1. Groupement naturel d'êtres humains, actuels ou fossiles, qui présentent un ensemble de caractères physiques communs héréditaires, indépendamment de leurs langues et nationalités. Race blanche, jaune, noire; race pure, métissée; races primitives, vivantes; croisement entre races; caractères, classification, concept, définition, différenciation, histoire, mélange, notion de(s) race(s)
*​Et quel autre mot simple pourrait-on bien utiliser comme ersatz en français si on ne veut pas dire "race" ?


----------



## Comtois

En effet la remarque de Nicomon sur _individus_ est particulièrement pertinente.


----------



## LV4-26

La question, encore une fois, est de savoir si, dans l'esprit de l'auteur, cette formule est censée "nous dire quelque chose" de la présentatrice en question ou de la ligne éditoriale de sa chaîne. 

Ensuite, il s'agit de savoir ce que la même expression, traduite en italien, nous en dit et de comparer les deux.

Je ne pense pas que la conscience collective italienne soit à ce point différente de la française et, personnellement, j'opterais pour une traduction littérale sans trop me poser de questions.

PS : +1 pour la remarque de Nicomon.


----------



## matoupaschat

La conscience collective, non, mais l'usage des mots, oui. Quoi qu'il en soit, je pense que GiuseppeGG a désormais en main tous les éléments nécessaires .


----------



## LV4-26

D'accord, matoupaschat.


----------

